# Suggest a FHD monitor under 10K



## shijilt (Dec 7, 2015)

So I am looking for a new good monitor.
For 55% Gaming 
40% Movies
5% Other

Budget is Rs.10000/-

PC is powered by a MSI GTX 750Ti 2 GB 
VGA , DVI, and HDMI are available.

I would love color accuracy.

(I wont buy Samsung / LG -  they get complaints so soon).
I believe in brands like ViewSonic, AOC, BenQ, DELL


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2015)

Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -8,712.

Link:Dell S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) - Buy Dell S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 8, 2015)

If you don't want a reflecting panel like S2216H then have a look at HP pavilion 22xw. It's the best monitor you can get under 10k.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 8, 2015)

Rajat Giri said:


> If you don't want a reflecting panel like S2216H then have a look at HP pavilion 22xw. It's the best monitor you can get under 10k.



Price is almost 13 K in Amazon, and not available in FlipKart. it is beyond my budget. Looks good though....
and the Dell S2216H seems to have better response time.
HP's site is not giving much info!!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the reply , I was not aware of it.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 8, 2015)

It is available on hp shopping for rs 10,390/- 
You can get it cheaper locally. It is far superior than dell s2216h.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 8, 2015)

Rajat Giri said:


> It is available on hp shopping for rs 10,390/-
> You can get it cheaper locally. It is far superior than dell s2216h.


I will check it locally . that's for the info .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2015)

AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS -8,383.

Link:AOC I2276Vwm - LED monitor - 21.5 Inch Black Price in India - Buy AOC I2276Vwm - LED monitor - 21.5 Inch Black Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## sandynator (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry for hijacking but need to know about *HP pavilion 22xw*. Is it better than Dell S2240L?  
Which HP monitor is better 22xw or 22cw of 22 fi ??

I need anitglare IPS panel under 10k, if anything better please let me know. Fed up of Mirror finish of dell S2240L.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 10, 2015)

22xw and 22cw have same specifications but with different colours. 22fi is an old model and discontinued maybe.
xw version is white and cw is black one so you can choose on the basis of colour.
I also had problem with the reflection of Dell S2240L.
I'm buying HP 22xw this week.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 10, 2015)

You can checkout this thread 
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/195604-1080p-monitor-budget-10k.html


----------



## sandynator (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks 

There is AOC I2276Vwm & the latest BenQ IPS monitor [unsure of the pricing] 
VZ2250H - LCD Monitors - Products | BenQ India

How is benQ IPS compared to HP? 

Is HP still getting monitors from Philips or some new OEM ?


----------



## dan4u (Dec 10, 2015)

Check out the BenQ EW2440L "24 "inch Monitor its Rs 9,599 on Shopeclues right now, a steal for that price, FHD, VA panel


----------



## shijilt (Dec 10, 2015)

dan4u said:


> Check out the BenQ EW2440L "24 "inch Monitor its Rs 9,599 on Shopeclues right now, a steal for that price, FHD, VA panel


But it is shopclues ... Notorious  online shopping site. .
I am looking for options from sites like amazon and Flipkart , which offer fast and safe product delivery .
Bluedart and DTDC in my area does a bad job with fragile items ...


----------



## dan4u (Dec 10, 2015)

shijilt said:


> But it is shopclues ... Notorious  online shopping site. .
> I am looking for options from sites like amazon and Flipkart , which offer fast and safe product delivery .
> Bluedart and DTDC in my area does a bad job with fragile items ...



Shopclues is safe I believe, they haven't got the same acceptance as amazon or flipkart but they are far from notorious, and the seller is mobtab  a reputed eBay seller. As far as shipping is concerned, the packing for fragile items are usually stellar, and on top of that as the seller is a reputed one I'm sure they know how to pack it safely.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2015)

dan4u said:


> Check out the BenQ EW2440L "24 "inch Monitor its Rs 9,599 on Shopeclues right now, a steal for that price, FHD, VA panel



Regarding this monitor there is a disadvantage which is found in this review here:BenQ EW2440 - Techradar India


----------



## dan4u (Dec 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Regarding this monitor there is a disadvantage which is found in this review here:BenQ EW2440 - Techradar India



what disadvantage?


----------



## shijilt (Dec 10, 2015)

dan4u said:


> what disadvantage?


It says not suitable for higher frame rate games ... Why ?
It seems to have a low response time ...


----------



## dan4u (Dec 10, 2015)

shijilt said:


> It says not suitable for higher frame rate games ... Why ?
> It seems to have a low response time ...



I have no idea why the reviewer said that, 4ms response time is more than adequate for gaming. It also also has a flicker-free screen, Low Blue Light and allows you to connect your phone/tablet via MHL (if supported by phone also). here are some alternate reviews, Review 1 and Review 2


----------



## shijilt (Dec 10, 2015)

dan4u said:


> I have no idea why the reviewer said that, 4ms response time is more than adequate for gaming. It also also has a flicker-free screen, Low Blue Light and allows you to connect your phone/tablet via MHL (if supported by phone also). here are some alternate reviews, Review 1 and Review 2



I think it is the refresh rate , with 60Hz refresh rate , there will be a ghosting effect if the game frame rate gos above that ...
But that is the matter for those who use GTX 980 or Titan !!!
I am using GTX 750Ti , and I wont be able to go above 60 FPS on most games.
GTA V in 720 p is playing @ 60-65 FPS!!
in 1080 p it will be less than 60 FPS with less details.

This seems to be a good monitor in features.
I like the low blue light and anti flicker options.
Now I am using F.LUX to reduce blue light....


----------



## dan4u (Dec 10, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I think it is the refresh rate , with 60Hz refresh rate , there will be a ghosting effect if the game frame rate gos above that ...
> But that is the matter for those who use GTX 980 or Titan !!!
> I am using GTX 750Ti , and I wont be able to go above 60 FPS on most games.
> GTA V in 720 p is playing @ 60-65 FPS!!
> ...


Yep, since its 60hz (almost all budget monitors are 60hz) it can never go above 60 fps, and since you have a 750ti it should be fine. I use F.lux on my laptop its a relief in the evenings/nights, and its a plus point that a similar feature is built into the monitor.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 11, 2015)

Get the HP one. It's far superior than the Dell or Benq monitor you are looking at.
It's just that the HP monitor has smaller screen size.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 11, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Get the HP one. It's far superior than the Dell or Benq monitor you are looking at.
> It's just that the HP monitor has smaller screen size.



will suggest to go with HP monitor, Dell one has too much glare..........


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 11, 2015)

How is the HP 23vx? I cant find a lot of reviews online or on youtube


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2015)

If ghosting is not an issue or if ghosting does not happen in mid-tier GPU's then you can very well go with BenQ EW2440L @ BenQ EW2440L "24 "inch Monitor: Buy Online from ShopClues.com


----------



## shijilt (Dec 11, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Get the HP one. It's far superior than the Dell or Benq monitor you are looking at.
> It's just that the HP monitor has smaller screen size.


What about response time of HP , I play a lot of games and HP 23 vx seems to be high on response times...
Benq has features like anti flicker , that's good for eyes .
And HP seems to have higher price ..
Though it seems to have better DC ratio ..


----------



## shijilt (Dec 11, 2015)

Is it good ?

ViewSonic VX2370Smh 23-inch LED Monitor


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Is it good ?
> 
> ViewSonic VX2370Smh 23-inch LED Monitor



You can go with this Viewsonic VX2270Smh LED IPS -10,990 but still I prefer BenQ EW2440L.

Link:ViewSonic VX2270SMH-LED 55.88 cm (22) IPS LED Monitor (Frameless Design, Full HD 1080p, 30M:1 DCR, HDMI/DVI/VGA) - Buy ViewSonic VX2270SMH-LED 55.88 cm (22) IPS LED Monitor (Frameless Design, Full HD 1080p, 30M:1 DCR, HDMI/DVI/VGA) Online at Low Pric


----------



## sandynator (Dec 12, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Get the HP one. It's far superior than the Dell or Benq monitor you are looking at.
> It's just that the HP monitor has smaller screen size.




You mean to say that screen display area of HP 22XW/CW compared to similar sized 21.5" monitors like dell S2240L is less??

In some you-tube videos I felt it bit smaller so please clarify again.
I'm seriously planning to upgrade from dell S2240L as fed up with reflective display.

Or

Which is the best antiglare display monitor preferably IPS around 9k or max 10k if size is bigger?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2015)

sandynator said:


> You mean to say that screen display area of HP 22XW/CW compared to similar sized 21.5" monitors like dell S2240L is less??
> 
> In some you-tube videos I felt it bit smaller so please clarify again.
> I'm seriously planning to upgrade from dell S2240L as fed up with reflective display.
> ...



BenQ EW2440L 24 inch IPS LED Monitor -9,599.


Link:Buy BenQ EW2440L 24 inch Monitor Online in India - 82696593 - ShopClues.com


----------



## shijilt (Dec 12, 2015)

Good color = IPS
Response time = VA

I am confused !!

Contrast 3000:1 is better than 1000:1 , right ?
Benq 2440 has 3000:1
And
HP 23vx has
1000:1

HP has IPS panel , but isn't VA panel close to IPS in terms of cor or viewing angle + better response time ...
But what about life span ?


----------



## shijilt (Dec 18, 2015)

Can you explain plz ? because Benq seems to be superior in specs. and DELL looks almost same for less price.

- - - Updated - - -

Is it safe to buy from shopclues.com ?
Because I have send 3 messages tot he seller and 2 emails to the site in last 6 days , and yet no response....
If I had to replace it, it wont be easy / possible....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Can you explain plz ? because Benq seems to be superior in specs. and DELL looks almost same for less price.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Once you receive the product then it is the duty of the Authorized Service Center for looking into RMA of the products not Shopclues. So go ahead and buy it.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 19, 2015)

If the screen is broken by courier , sites like flipkart and amazon will replace it , "Service Center" will ask for almost the same amount of the monitor.
I think I am not going to buy from shopclues, never did.
A site that does not even reply for more than 5 messages is the worst.
If I can make 12 K , I will Benq EW2440l buy it from Amazon
otherwise
I will buy DEll S2216H from Flipkart.


----------

